# Pileated woodpecker



## Gilda (Jan 2, 2009)

We had a skim of snow & ice this morning and while enjoying the song birds feeding , our 2 resident pileated woodpeckers came through . They were in our maple tree, but of course by the time I could get my camera out , they had flown to the neighbors tree about 150 ft away. A good time to try the 18X zoom on the new camera !! The woodpeckers were busy looking for food , so it was a very hard shot to capture..tree limbs , moving birds and too much coffee ! One shot he seems to be playing peek a boo.
A mocking bird was also guarding his holly berries .Enjoy !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2009)

We have several kinds of woodpeckers here, but we've only seen the pileated ones here once, a few years ago. You are lucky -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 2, 2009)

I live in a new suburb so the trees aren't very mature and attract few birds. Thanks for sharing yours Gilda - they're wonderful.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 2, 2009)

An awesome visitor! I love woodpeckers, and this isn't one I've seen often. 

Gilda, you're not so far from here--if you ever make it to St. Louis, you must visit the World Bird Sanctuary. I'm a big fan (of the owls especially): http://www.worldbirdsanctuary.org/


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 2, 2009)

Great shots!

We have a couple that we see on numerous occasions. Their call is easy to catch. 
I have never seen a mockingbird! thanks


----------



## Gilda (Jan 2, 2009)

streetmorrisart said:


> An awesome visitor! I love woodpeckers, and this isn't one I've seen often.
> 
> Gilda, you're not so far from here--if you ever make it to St. Louis, you must visit the World Bird Sanctuary. I'm a big fan (of the owls especially): http://www.worldbirdsanctuary.org/



Thank you ! That would be a must see if we are ever in St. Louis.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 2, 2009)

I love woodpeckers.....I've only seen a pileated once...while campnig...oh, yeah...I saw one while taking my college ornothology class...Here in Queens I regularly see downy's at my feeder....occasionally a red-bellied...flickers also, but they don't go to the feeder....Eric


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for those very nice picts!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 3, 2009)

I love them on the birdfeeder, not pecking the siding on my house!


----------



## bcostello (Jan 3, 2009)

That is so cool. I've seen one flying near my house.


----------



## Heather (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome, Gilda! We have them here but rarely see them, just hear them.


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Jan 3, 2009)

What a nice yard bird. I doubt I'll get that one on my house list here in town but you never know. I'll keep the suet feeder filled just in case.

Thanks for sharing the pics

Greenpaph - The only true way to truely experience a mockingbird is to have one outside your bedroom window "singing" all night long. Fun birds but they can drive you nuts:rollhappy:


----------



## P-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

We get several Woodpeckers around here. My parents have a Pileated in their woods. How cool are they?


----------



## Gilda (Jan 3, 2009)

pdxpaphguy said:


> Greenpaph - The only true way to truely experience a mockingbird is to have one outside your bedroom window "singing" all night long. Fun birds but they can drive you nuts:rollhappy:



How true !!


----------



## John M (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cool pics! I've seen Pileated Woodpeckers here just a few times. More often, I see the evidence of them being here. They love to peck very large and deep holes in the cedar trees down by the streem. Now and then, I'll go for a walk and find piles of woodchips on the ground at the base of particular trees, with freshly "pecked" holes somewhere above. If I get to see a bird, it is just fleeting. They seem to be quite nervous birds. I wish that they were as bold as Crows or Chickadees. They're beautiful birds and I'd like to see more of them!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 3, 2009)

nice shot Gilda...I see them a few times a year and still have not been able to get a pic of one...they are amazingly large birds!
When I lived in a less countrified area we would have a mockingbird that would sit by the lamp post and sing for hours


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 4, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> nice shot Gilda...I see them a few times a year and still have not been able to get a pic of one...
> they are amazingly large birds!
> 
> At maturity, they can have a natural wingspan of 3 feet!


----------



## dave b (Jan 4, 2009)

A friend mounted a large suet block on a tree near their house, and the local Pileateds love it. It allows her to get good close up photos, or just see them often and up close.


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2009)

Those are good pics Gilda.:clap::clap:

We have a couple of pairs that forage through our yard regularly during nesting season.

They like to tear up the rotting stumps near the ground too.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

That new camera you got, is truely worth its money Gilda!!! GReat shots!!! I have only seen a woodpecker at our university two years ago...LOL Thank you for sharing!!!


----------

